# Another ouch



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

This had to hurt!!

http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=106169


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 11, 2005)

Was that really a deer?  Looked lower to the ground.  Either way, sucks to be it.  And the guy on the donor cycle.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Feb 11 2005, 08:51 PM
> * Was that really a deer?  Looked lower to the ground.  Either way, sucks to be it.  And the guy on the donor cycle. *


 It cracks me up everytime I hear donor cycle!!  :lol: What can I say I am low maintenance... If you look they were at speeds of 130 mph before the first bike hit whatever it was.


----------



## emtal233 (Feb 12, 2005)

That's gonna hurt come winter...


----------



## Phridae (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 12 2005, 10:35 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 12 2005, 10:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Feb 11 2005, 08:51 PM
> * Was that really a deer?  Looked lower to the ground.  Either way, sucks to be it.  And the guy on the donor cycle. *


It cracks me up everytime I hear donor cycle!!  :lol: What can I say I am low maintenance... If you look they were at speeds of 130 mph before the first bike hit whatever it was. [/b][/quote]
donor cycle, murder cycle. Really dont care for them. I can't even see what the guy hits. And yes, they were going really fast. And were were the cops? At least he was wearing a helmet.


----------



## Jon (Mar 6, 2005)

One Word: *OWW*


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 6, 2005)

they like to call them suicycles around here...


----------

